# I'll be 3rd; Pinarello "Marvel"



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

My Marvel looks like this but this isn't an actual photo of mine. With "Pinarello.com" on the seat tube I'll always be reminded of the internet boom years. Great ride.


----------

